# Jennings taking shots at Bucks organization?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As the Milwaukee Bucks' deeply-disappointing season comes to a merciful end, their deep-seeded frustrations are starting to surface.
> 
> After the Bucks were virtually eliminated from the Eastern Conference playoffs in a loss Friday to the Indiana Pacers, Bucks starting point guard Brandon Jennings publicly expressed what many of his teammates had privately felt for months.
> 
> ...


http://www.journaltimes.com/sports/article_929f13b8-5e85-11e0-b88c-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jennings has a lot of good points. I do wish they hadn't extended Hammond and Skiles this past off season.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I recall Jennings saying earlier this year that the team was different this year - that when he passed the ball he wasn't sure he was ever going to get it back....

Not good for the Bucks to have a disgruntled Brandon Jennings, though he hasn't exactly been setting the world on fire. It will be interesting to see if John Hammond can work his way out of this... he seemed to be on the right track early on, but this past off season was rough. 

At least Michael Redd is coming off the books.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Well.. Brandon can be the poster boy for this season.. we couldnt shoot, and we couldnt stay healthy.. two things brandon was as guilty as anyone this year. I love Brandons chip on his shoulders, always have but he was as much a problem this year as anyone else


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Well.. Brandon can be the poster boy for this season.. we couldnt shoot, and we couldnt stay healthy.. two things brandon was as guilty as anyone this year. I love Brandons chip on his shoulders, always have but he was as much a problem this year as anyone else


Jennings is actually shooting better overall this year than he did last year. 


Drew Gooden... 29 games played... 42% from the field... now that's ugly... John Salmons shooting 40%... or Corey Maggette getting paid $9.6 million to play 21 minutes a game... that seems to sum up the off-season/season.

What's your guess as to who Jennings is talking about when he's talks about pieces that you guys should have kept.... Ridnour? Charlie Bell? Kurt Thomas?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Jennings is actually shooting better overall this year than he did last year.
> 
> 
> Drew Gooden... 29 games played... 42% from the field... now that's ugly... John Salmons shooting 40%... or Corey Maggette getting paid $9.6 million to play 21 minutes a game... that seems to sum up the off-season/season.
> ...


I would assume Ridnour, i dont think anybody misses bell or gadzuric


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ridnour and Thomas were big losses. Ridnour and Jennings were a good combination offensively on the court, and Thomas was great off the bench for Bogut.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah losing Ridnour and Thomas hurt. Honestly, Ridnour was probably the best backup PG in the league (IMO). Drew Gooden missing so much time hurt too, especially because he proved he could be a difference maker at times. Trading for Maggette and resigning Salmons were both mistakes.


----------

